# No sink pressure



## ChuckDiamond (May 29, 2006)

Since we have moved in the pressure on the kitchen sink for the cold water was very little. Today while messing while turning the on/off under the sink the hot lost pressure as well.

I have visually inspected everything under the sink and I don't see the problem.

No where else in the house is pressure a problem, just the kitchen sink, first cold and now both.

Any ideas on what I should inspect or ideas on what could be wrong.


----------



## Square Eye (May 29, 2006)

Trash in the lines. 

Crushed washers in the water stops or faucet.

I ain't no plumber, This is what I've had go wrong in my home though.


----------



## TxBuilder (Jun 5, 2006)

Also unscrew the screen and check for dirt there.


----------



## glennjanie (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi Chuck:
They are both correct. The neoprene wasers in your stops under the sink will disenergrate and the stops are made so cheap about all you can do is replace both of them. Also, when those washers disentergrated they went straight to the water flow limiter (the screen on your faucet) and stopped it up. So, You may need to turn the water off at your main valve or at the water meter and change out the stops under the sink, remove the screen and the plastic piece above it (make sure you don't lose the gasket),pay particular attention to the order of things in the screen assembly so you put them back in the same order. After you remove the screen and replace the stops turn your hot and cold water on for a minute to blow all the trash out before you replace the screen. There is a company that makes an all brass stop (no washers) that turns off in a quarter turn and will last the rest of my life. You won't find them at the big box store; it has to be a regular plumbing supply house.
Glenn


----------

